# Darla



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Haven't been on here for a while, thought I would post up some pictures of Darla

Watching the world Go by:



















We have lift off:










Snow Monster:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pics.

That snow sure do stick !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh her coat looks lovely and keeping that dark chocolate colour, she's beauty x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is truly beautiful, such a lovely colour and expressive face. What cross is she?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pics, she is a lovely! I especially like the jumping in the snow one. I hope it snows this winter.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pics! thanks for sharing


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Coat has started to go lighter now, seems to bleach in the sun.
Goes darker again when we get her cut.

Mum was a Working Cocker and her dad was a Toy poodle.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Darla is scrummy  

I have a soft spot for chocolate cake and chocolate cockapoos .... 

I would love to add Darla to a cockapoo coat colour catalogue I am building up on my blog.. if you would be interested ..please use the contact form on my blog ... she is so sweet  sweet as chocolate xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh isn't she gorgeous! I agree, her coat is stunning. Thanks for sharing those photos with us x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Darla is scrummy! she looks exactly like a grown up version of my mums cockapoo...Buffy who is 12 wks old will show her the pics of Darla tomorrow x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I adore Darla's colour. Stunning!
Nothing beats an action shot of a Cockapoo running or jumping with ears flying! Lol. 

Karen xx


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Love the snow covered pic. We had the same problem with Tilly. She went in the snow for about 5 mins and the outcome was as below.










Poor pup


----------

